
Best Posts of 2008 for Developers - nreece
http://aytemir.com/best-of-2008-for-developers-2008-tips-tricks-scripts-and-sources/
======
comatose_kid
Sadly, the op's definition of 'best' excludes anything that isn't a
compilation of tips.

